# Paganini's 5th Caprice



## Quaverion

This is one of the most AWESOME music videos I have ever seen. It is Paganini's 5th Caprice. Take a look. It is sooo worth it. B)


----------



## Quaverion

Uh oh. Wait, I forgot. It's 22 MGs. Umm. Daniel, could you put this video on?


----------



## Quaverion

Damn. It looks like I won't be able to do this because of something called a "copyright." Yeah, I have no idea...

Well, if anyone wants to see the best video you will ever see. Just reply saying you want it, and I'll email it to you. I IMPLORE YOU. Reply and see it. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Quaverion

Well, it is actually too big to email, so i guess that it is stuck on my computer. If anyone ever visits Buffalo, send me a PM and I'll give you a tour and you can see it then.

I love how this entire thread is me talking to myself.


----------



## Daniel

Talking to yourself, a good point for psychological studies.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anton

Copyright means that it is illegal to copy it and is what people use to stop people LEGALLY using it as their own. Basically you go to a patent office and they give you a slip which disallows anyone to copy it and then you put at the bottom of your work Copyright [date]. Get me?


----------



## Quaverion

i really don't know.


----------



## Daniel

The copyright thing is even more wider. You musn't go to a patent office to get a copyright. For all what your are doing yourself - composing, writing, etc. - YOU have the copyright. 
If there is any producting or commercial thought behind, a stricter and more complicated way of copyright exists.

About notes of composers in general: they must be dead for 70 years, then it is free for public.

And about legal and illegal actions in the net: Every country has different laws to this matter, and it depends where the site is hosted and what nationality you are.


----------

